# River wide strainer in North Fork of the Coeur D'Alene River



## riverjunky (May 11, 2011)

Just incase you plan on floating the North Fork of the Coeur D'Alene River there are two river wide strainers between the first and second bridge above Big Hank Campground. We were able to portage (100 yards) around the two trees and then line the boat around the third, we ran it at 1,000 cfs and had plenty of time to get the boat off the water before reaching the obstruction.


----------

